# 11dp2dt BFN



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm beginning to lose hope of this cycle working already and would appreciate some words of encouragement.  I thought I noticed the faintest of lines today on the HPT, but when I say faint I mean barely there faint (might even have been my imagination). It's been 11 days now since my FET (x2 Grade 1 embryos) and I would have thought I"d have got a BFP now if it was going to work. Anybody got a definite BFP past 11 days? I've spent the whole year preparing for this one cycle and I was so optimistic before. But now, can't stop crying... Not sure when I'm going to be able to afford DE IVF


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

When is your OTD honey? A BFN is heartbreaking honey, but until your OTD nothing counts. Also, what time of day did you do it? Could you nip and get a "Pregnant/Not Pregnant" test to use tomorrow morning?

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm sure my OTD was more like 14dp5dt x


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

It does seem too early to me too, my OTD is 12 days past a 5Day ET. Good luck!


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. OTD Monday Cloudy - 13 days post transfer.   due around 5th. I test in the morning, but have done a couple of random tests in-between. Will use my remaining early response tomorrow then follow your suggestion. Probably still early but keep comparing my BFN to those who have BFP by now. Need to get back my PMA  ... I think my OTD a little early too Clara01


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

can u get a digital?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gaia as long as af has not shown up there is still hope. During my fresh cycle last year I got af one week after transfer so did not even get to OTD. So just keep positive hun.


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Gaia. Did you test again this morning? I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Had blood test - HCG levels <5  ... Considering going down the DE route now. Will discuss this with the specialist at my follow up... There's a chance I might be second time lucky, but statistically DE IVF more likely to be more successful for me now. Feeling a mixture of emotions. Past year been spent preparing for this. Sad the embryos didn't make it


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

So sorry Gaia. Nothing can prepare you for the news, even if you have an inkling it might not be a great outcome. Take some time to work through the emotions, you WILL come out the other side and find a way to be a Mum if that's what you want to  be.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh Gaia I'm so sorry  it really is sh!t this - not fair at all please be kind to yourself x


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Blondie

Feeling quite sorry for myself at the moment but making some enquiries re: donor IVF next week to start the ball rolling. I feel this may be a little premature, since the chance of my conceiving using my OE second time round are still very possible... it's case of working with the resources I have available to me (i.e. save for a year or two and try again)... since I'm not getting any younger DE is the most logical next step for me... since I'm unlikely to come into an inheritance in the next couple of years!... Still the thought of actually doing this myself makes it even more worthwhile and more precious (if that makes sense)...


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

So sorry  xxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

totally get where you're coming from Gaia and you know what I dont think genetics will even come into it if you do decide to do DE as the minute you know life is inside they are yours! 

Have you been to serum before?? you're username is familiar? anyway they have embryo adoption there, with back up donor eggs available for 2000 euro, def worth a thought? tandem cycle is an option but pricey about 4000 plus euro i think (without meds), own egg all inclusive I paid 7000euro all depends if you can wait  hope you are treating yourself very nicely and dont forget you are not alone xox


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

just checked their website fresh embryo adoption 3000euro, FET embryo adoption 2000euro hth x


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Blondie

Thank you for talking the time to look into that for me Blondie - means a lot  . I've not been to Serum before - is it in Greece? I'm looking at UK based clinics (including The Bridge, Care and Create). I've got a couple of years to save, now that I've decided to go down the DE route. Got my follow up with the clinic I had my FET tomorrow. Lots of questions, but tbh I don't know what they can tell me when I know that it's probably egg quality at the root  . I can't entertain the idea that it might not be as that will pile the pressure on again (to try again with OE). However, having a non genetical child does not faze me in the least. Part of me thinks the failure was due to poor timing (various stressful events in my life, UTI infection etc). I'll never know. I just need to keep focussed and avoid sinking into a low mood as that will not help at all. It's hard, but I'll bounce back. Just grieving for the embryos I lost I guess and what might have been  .


----------



## akansha (Jun 5, 2015)

ttc for 8 years . I had my first frozen embryo transfer on 21st June   and clinic advice me to have the blood test on 10th July .i am on daily proj injection and progynova 3 times a day.

for the first week till 26th i had severe cramping and going to loo(poo) all the time . now i can't sense anything and getting worried thinking that my body is not responding or i lost my embryos  .

i have constant white discharge like egg white which is sometimes watery also ,doctor said its ok .hence i was not able to cope with the suspence and decided to do hpt test , the basic from superdrug and from poundland yesterday and today.they are absolute negatives   . hitting myself hard for doing that  .
i am so worried now and crave to do the test again . Can anyone help me if they have same situation but positive blood test


----------

